# New to DOXA... So 750 or 300



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

Which way should I go? Have my eyes set on a Searambler 750T but starting to move back to what I understand is the more traditional 300. And yes the Searambler is still my favorite at this point. 
Thoughts...or links to this probably frequently asked question? 
Also, how does polishing the case affect the resale value? I would think it's a bad move. 
Thanks 
James. 
An for reference I have a 6.75" wrist. And for the most part my collecting consists of entry level Seiko divers and a handful of Kickstarter projects. 
Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## orangeface (Feb 9, 2006)

With a 6.75" wrist, if you like your watch a bit on the bigger side, the SR 750T is a great way to go. The 300 is a bit smaller, and the dial looks small, to me, due in part to the crystal. 

As for polishing, I agree with you.

Post photos of your Doxa when you get it!


----------



## Lifer24 (Dec 1, 2017)

I think the 300 will be the right size for your wrist.


----------



## skunkworks (Apr 5, 2017)

Heres 300 on my almost 7.5, my wrist is more round than flat


----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

Some quick and dirty shots of the size difference










For reference my wrist is between 7 and 7.25. I find that the 750 certainly feels bigger but fits well on my wrist due to the case design. I have had other similar watch sizes that don't fit due to the lug length (and smaller ones that don't fit either).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)

BuyIndioOates said:


> Which way should I go? Have my eyes set on a Searambler 750T but starting to move back to what I understand is the more traditional 300. And yes the Searambler is still my favorite at this point.
> Thoughts...or links to this probably frequently asked question?
> Also, how does polishing the case affect the resale value? I would think it's a bad move.
> Thanks
> ...


My wrist is a little smaller than yours and I find the SUB 300 Searambler 50th a perfect size and very comfortable


----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)

I think the SUB 1200T Pro is about the same size as a 750T. I don't find the SUB 1200T too large although I do prefer the SUB 300 size. Either way, they're great watches

(Haven't yet adjusted the bracelet of my Black Lung! Picture shown for size comparison with 1200T)


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

Thanks everyone....appreciate the feedback. Only confirms my initial findings, both watches would work. So it looks like I'm in the market for two DOXAs at this point. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)

BuyIndioOates said:


> Thanks everyone....appreciate the feedback. Only confirms my initial findings, both watches would work. So it looks like I'm in the market for two DOXAs at this point.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


You are welcome. Warning: With DOXAs, 2 lead to 3 to 4 to 5... :-d


----------



## skunkworks (Apr 5, 2017)

Ha, the black lung is my first and I already have plans for a sharkhunter


----------



## K1M_I (Apr 28, 2017)

I've have been wearing the black lung for a couple of weeks and today took the 1500t, it felt HUGE. Not the diameter, but the thickness, even though there isn't so much difference in the dimensions, the appearance is totally different. 300 and 1200t are more a normal vintage feel watches and 1500t is a sport/ tool watch. And yea, I only have a 6.5" wrist, but flat, so I normally wear 44mm (Sinn u1 etc).

side by side


----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

I think the 1500 is actually thicker and heavier than a 750 but I agree the 750/5000/1500 variants certainly feel more substantial. But again given the case design they fit well even on smaller wrists. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adg31 (Dec 28, 2010)

The SUB 300 is possibly the most comfortable watch I've owned due to the short lug to lug length, relatively slim profile and BOR bracelet.
I really can't recommend it highly enough - the only debate is what colour?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BijanO (Dec 28, 2017)

I would grab the 300 while you can. I bought a Searambler 300 used and it’s a GREAT piece.


----------



## clonetrooper (May 6, 2009)

Go with a 750 or 1200...I think the dial on the 300 is too small...but as always that's a matter of taste


----------



## MZhammer (Feb 27, 2009)

I'd say it depends on why you're buying the watch.

I'm a recreational diver but the biggest reason I want, and wear, a dive watch is the charm. I think the 50th anniversary and subsequent Black Lung nailed it as they really have a vintage feel about them while retaining modern build quality that can be used as a Dive watch. In contrast, I think most other Doxa watches have continued to feel tool first, getting bigger and more legible, while sacrificing some of that old school feel.


----------



## citjet (Feb 11, 2006)

My first Doxa was the 750t Sharkhunter and I really liked it but found myself wanting something a bit smaller but not by much. So I sold it and got the 1000t Sharkhunter and really did like that one. As time went by it was sold off for something else that caught my attention and then I became reacquainted with Doxa by way of the 1200t Sharkhunter. I like the subtle increase in thickness and the stronger bracelet. So a Searambler in the 1200t just might be the perfect middle ground. I get tons of stares and compliments on this watch..


----------



## Econoline (Aug 20, 2011)

clonetrooper said:


> Go with a 750 or 1200...I think the dial on the 300 is too small...but as always that's a matter of taste


I agree with you about the Sub 300, the dial is 25.5mm, slightly larger than the diameter of a quarter.


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

Look what just showed up in the mail!!!









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob Dobbs needs Slack (Oct 18, 2016)

That silver dial is really eyecatching... I'm strongly leaning toward a Searambler for my next Doxa.


----------



## BijanO (Dec 28, 2017)

BuyIndioOates said:


> Look what just showed up in the mail!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


awesome! I think you like it haha!


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

BijanO said:


> awesome! I think you like it haha!


It's stunning. ... But it's certainly different. It feels so classic, I'm just not used to it.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## adg31 (Dec 28, 2010)

BuyIndioOates said:


> Look what just showed up in the mail!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great call, mine says hello from the UK 








One of the nicest dial, case, bracelet combinations I've come across.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

adg31 said:


> Great call, mine says hello from the UK
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's up UK! Any more shots on how it looks on the wrist? And how big is your wrist for reference.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## adg31 (Dec 28, 2010)

BuyIndioOates said:


> What's up UK! Any more shots on how it looks on the wrist? And how big is your wrist for reference.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


I've got a 7.25" wrist and find the short lug to lug length ideal as it sits perfectly on the top of my wrist.
















The only problem now is deciding which dial colour to wear; nice problem to have though

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

adg31 said:


> I've got a 7.25" wrist and find the short lug to lug length ideal as it sits perfectly on the top of my wrist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha! Great pieces. Eventually I see myself with the Sub300 in orange and maybe a larger dial Searambler. But for now I'm enjoying this beauty.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

And I brought the watch in to my friend who runs the watch making department at a large fashion house (can't give the name away) and he was impressed. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## adg31 (Dec 28, 2010)

BuyIndioOates said:


> Ha! Great pieces. Eventually I see myself with the Sub300 in orange and maybe a larger dial Searambler. But for now I'm enjoying this beauty.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


They really are great watches - I can't fault them or the service from Doxa. Enjoy it in good health!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

First day out!!









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## twylie (Jun 7, 2007)

Dan01 said:


>


That COSC 750T Divingstar is fantastic!!! I really dig the strap you have on it.


----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

twylie said:


> That COSC 750T Divingstar is fantastic!!! I really dig the strap you have on it.


Thanks! Sandra from Wannahave Straps made it for me. Since I purchased it while in Scotland I figured I needed to call it out.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

Snow today









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## CGTHREE (Dec 28, 2016)

300 all the way!


----------



## Juweinat (Aug 4, 2018)

Congratulations on your new purchase! Mines on its way, what are your thoughts?


----------

